# Événements d’Apple



## boutinjr02 (5 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Quelqu’un d’autre que moi a-t-il des problèmes à lancer l’app « Événements d’Apple »?

Depuis je dirais quelques jours avant le dernier « Event », elle refuse de se lancer. J’obtiens un écran d’arrière plan flou (tvOS) qui reste là. 

J’ai quitté/relancé, désinstallé/réinstallé, redémarré... Rien n’y fait!

Salutations,
JRB


----------

